# Mrs. Butterworth Bottles - Value



## Jhebel

I have a collection of 10 Mrs. Butterworth's bottles that I have acquired.  Attached are the three variations that I have - the two different label designs and the label less.  I paid a grand total of $3 for them all at a yard sale, and I was wondering if anyone had any idea what they are worth, because I certainly do not.


----------



## RED Matthews

Well Jebel  I worked on a lot of those mold making models, because Thatcher Glass was a big supplier..  We had a hell of a time satisfying the customer with the face and details that would make them happy.  No doubt, there sh0ulld be some evidence of Thatcher Glass on the bottom or around the heal. I I ave four or five of them up north.  I was an application engineer in the companies Central Mold at Elmira NY.    Please check the embossing - and let me know what you find.  I doubt that they have much value, but they were a SoB to satisfy the management.   We made a few thousand of them, I am sure.  I don't remember which plants made them, the embossing should tell.  Streator Illiinois was one, Elmire NY another.  I don't remember where else.   In todays bottle world they are figural - but they are also ABM products.  They were made on the Hartford I-S machine = and run double gob - if I remember right.  After I left Thatchers, I traveled the world selling special metal castings for all kinds of glass making.   RED Matthews


----------



## sunrunner

as red said not worth any more then you paid.


----------



## Jhebel

The bottles say that they were made by the Lever Brothers Company, in NY, NY.  There is also a coupon on one of the bottles that reads:Bonus Gifts -VALUE: Worth 5 trading stamps (of 9/10 cent) when redeemed as part of a full BONUS GIFTS order. Does not reduce product's retail price.CONDITIONS: Redemptions limited by local law (e.g. only cash in Wash., Wis., Wyo.).  Void where prohibited (e.g. Kans.).  Expires Dec. 31, 1976. BONUS GIFTS, INC., 1972 DANBURY CT. 06810. I don't know if this is the information that you need.


----------



## sunrunner

Lever Brothers were like proctor and gambols a big distribution company .The bottles them selves were not made by  them. But anyway , hold on to them in 10 or15 years they may have some historic significants.


----------



## andy volkerts

Hello. In my opinion they may be worth what you paid for them, BUT if you like them, at $3.00 you certainly didn't get hurt, it is always in the eyes of the guy who likes the item.......Andy


----------



## cobaltbot

There's a green Aunt Jemima or Mrs. Butter'sworth that's worth $100.00


----------



## glass man

My mom first bought this product in the late 50's or early 60's [60 or 61 not much later]I loved it so much I never wanted any other syrup!!Nope not worth [butter "WORTH"?[]] much..but cool..reminds me of my childhood..still being sold now..in plastic bottle of course.JAMIE


----------



## RED Matthews

I still have three or four that I have in NY.  Examples of different molds we made.  
RED M.


----------

